# 2008 Pathfinder Differential and Transfer Case Fluid Change



## andyb15 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a seal leaking on my transfer case, so I figured while i'm down there I'd change out the differential fluids and obviously the transfer case fluid. Can anyone tell me what tool i need to remove the fill and drain plugs for the front diff, rear diff and transfer case??? Also, is there anything besides fluid and a new seal that I will need for replacing my leaking seal?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The tool you need will be a 10MM hex socket (3/8" drive) along with a 3/8" ratchet and extensions. I would also highly recommend you get a fluid transfer pump as it will make refilling the transfer case and diffs much easier! You can find them at Walmart in the automotive section, at auto parts stores or at Harbor Freight tools, among other places. Here are a couple of examples:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Pack-Pennzoil-36670-Fluid-Transfer-Pump-for-One-Quart-Bottles/590883837

https://www.harborfreight.com/multi-use-transfer-pump-63144.html

The drain plugs have aluminum crush washers that Nissan recommends replacing; they are Nissan # 11026-4N200. You will need a total of six if you are doing 2-diffs and the transfer case. The torque spec for the drain and fill plugs is 26 ft-lbs. Nissan specifies synthetic for the rear diff only, but I use Mobil One Full-synthetic 73W90 gear oil in both the front and rear diffs (IIRC, a total of 5-quarts). 

You didn't mention which seal; the front pinion flange seal is the one that usually leaks (it did on my 2008). I was able to just replace the seal, but I've read in some forums where they had to replace the front pinion flange, itself. I'm not sure why; maybe it had a bad groove work into it? 

One tip: don't mix up the fill and drain plugs on the transfer case. The drain plug has a magnet and is a little longer and if you install it in the fill hole, you will hear a loud, whining noise as you drive like I did when I mixed mine up!  Also, keep in mind there are two different transfer cases. Most will have the manual unit, which only takes a few pints of fluid. If you have the LE-trim, it will have the AUTO-mode transfer case which takes around 5-quarts. I know the AUTO mode takes automatic transmission fluid; I think the manual mode transfer case does too, but I'm not 100% positive.


----------

